
Stack Overflow puts a new spin on resumes for developers - endswapper
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/11/stack-overflow-puts-a-new-spin-on-resumes-for-developers/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12685700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12685700).

------
Karunamon
This is blogspam of the recently submitted and also on the front page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12685700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12685700)

~~~
TheDrizzle43
Techcrunch spams HN quite a bit.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
The submitter seems like a reasonable standard poster with no indication of a
TC connection.

~~~
endswapper
I appreciate the benefit of the doubt. I have no TC connection.

~~~
Karunamon
I didn't mean to accuse you of spamming, so I apologize if that was the
implication.

~~~
endswapper
Thanks, I didn't take it personally. I only responded to be helpful and
clarify.

